# Introducí, producí, conducí



## pepone

Obviamente ésto (siempre aclarando que no soy docto en el tema) proviene del voseo de los países del Río de la Plata.
Pero está aceptado por los modelos académicos?? porque realmente no aparecen en las conjugaciones del imperativo.

Que opinan?

Gracias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá se dice introduje, produje y conduje. Pero no estoy seguro, con el voseo, si te refieres al pretérito de la primera persona o al imperativo de la segunda persona.

Vos, introducí la clave. (No sé si así se diga)


----------



## Betildus

pepone said:


> Obviamente ésto (siempre aclarando que no soy docto en el tema) proviene del voseo de los países del Río de la Plata.
> Pero está aceptado por los modelos académicos?? porque realmente no aparecen en las conjugaciones del imperativo.
> 
> Que opinan?
> 
> Gracias.


Todas aparecen en las conjugaciones del imperativo en la RAE. Me imagino de todas maneras es coloquial (para mí) y asumo que los verbos son *introducir, producir y conducir*, ¿verdad?


----------



## aceituna

Entré en el hilo pensando decir ¡está maaaaaal, es introduje! pero me he dado cuenta de que no te referías al indefinido sino al imperativo, así que digo: ¡está bieeeeeen! 
Viene en la conjugación del DRAE:
introduce (tú) / introducí (vos)

Saludos


----------



## pepone

Betildus said:


> Todas aparecen en las conjugaciones del imperativo en la RAE. Me imagino de todas maneras es coloquial (para mí) y asumo que los verbos son *introducir, producir y conducir*, ¿verdad?



Pues tienes razón en la RAE aparecen las conjugaciones de 2da persona vos para el imperativo.

Ahora estoy más tranquilo, aunque me gustaría que aparezcan en el wordreference, alguien conoce la causa de su ausencia?


Salu2


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

pepone said:


> Obviamente ésto (siempre aclarando que no soy docto en el tema) proviene del voseo de los países del Río de la Plata.
> Pero está aceptado por los modelos académicos?? porque realmente no aparecen en las conjugaciones del imperativo.
> 
> Que opinan?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola Pepone:

Solo una aclaración, esa clase de conjugaciones del voseo no solo proviene de los países del Río de la Plata como vos decís, sino que también acá en Centroamérica está ampliamente difundida. Nosotros, en El Salvador, la utilizamos ya que es parte de nuestra forma cotidiana de hablar.

Saludos,


----------



## pepone

Ayutuxte said:


> Hola Pepone:
> 
> Solo una aclaración, esa clase de conjugaciones del voseo no solo proviene de los países del Río de la Plata como vos decís, sino que también acá en Centroamérica está ampliamente difundida. Nosotros, en El Salvador, la utilizamos ya que es parte de nuestra forma cotidiana de hablar.
> 
> Saludos,



Sí disculpáá mi ignorancia, te la vuelvo a resaltar, lo he leído recién esto mismo que decís, y me quedé pasmado.

En la parte del sur de América Central (Guatemala, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Honduras) también aunque me interesaría saber por qué sucede este fenómeno.

Gracias


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pepone:

En mi opinión, ahora la ignorancia es mía, esto del voseo (ya ampliamente tratado en otros hilos) es parte de la herencia común española que todos compartimos, desde ustedes en el sur hasta nosotros en el centro del continente y que por razones desconocidas, en unos países se asentó mas fuerte que en otros.

La única diferencia, o al menos, la que pesa más entre el voseo salvadoreño, por ejemplo y el voseo de ustedes es la entonación o nuestro inconfundible acento propio que le ponemos.

Saludos nuevamente,


----------



## mirk

aceituna said:


> Entré en el hilo pensando decir ¡está maaaaaal, es introduje! pero me he dado cuenta de que no te referías al indefinido sino al imperativo, así que digo: ¡está bieeeeeen!
> Viene en la conjugación del DRAE:
> introduce (tú) / introducí (vos)
> 
> Saludos



Tuve exactamente el mismo razonamiento.  El voseo me gusta, me parece muy... muy sudamericano, muy de su identidad.  Me encanta oir hablar a chilenos, argentinos, hondureños... ¡es lindo! 



mirk said:


> Tuve exactamente el mismo razonamiento. El voseo me gusta, me parece muy... muy sudamericano, muy de su identidad. Me encanta oir hablar a chilenos, argentinos, hondureños... ¡es lindo!


 
Ya viste que también los guatemaltecos, y esos están solo a un paso de con nosotros, al perecer el voseo se da en toda América hispana, en algunos países mucho más que en otros, ahora me pregunto si en algunas regiones de México también se utiliza, ¿quizá en el sur?


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> Ya viste que también los guatemaltecos, y esos están solo a un paso de con nosotros, al perecer el voseo se da en toda América hispana, en algunos países mucho más que en otros, ahora me pregunto si en algunas regiones de México también se utiliza, ¿quizá en el sur?



Se vosea en Chiapas, Mirx.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Que yo sepa, en Chiapas se vosea, pero no completamente. Más bien usan vos en lugar de tú, pero conjugan con "tú".

¿Vos que quieres? y no ¿Vos qué querés?


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> Que yo sepa, en Chiapas se vosea, pero no completamente. Más bien usan vos en lugar de tú, pero conjugan con "tú".
> 
> ¿Vos que quieres? y no ¿Vos qué querés?



Toño, aquí hay un artículo muy interesante sobre el voseo en México.

http://my.opera.com/infected-system/blog/2007/04/17/habla-bien-habla-de-vos

Hace un par de años tenía yo la costumbre de leer el blog de un muchacho de Tuxtla, y él tenía la costumbre de usar el vos.  No he vuelto a encontrar su blog, pero está éste de alguien de Comitán. Mira esta entrada:

http://blocdenotas.wordpress.com/2005/03/19/juanito/

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No dudo que mucho de lo que dice el del primer enlace sea cierto. Sin embargo, hay varias cosas que no me parecen correctas.

Según entiendo, dice que perdimos el voseo por "influencia" de los españoles... me imagino que así fue, de la misma manera que por su "influencia" hablamos tantos países español. O todos coludos o todos rabones, como dirían varios por acá. 

Luego dice que por "flojos" cambiaron el vos por el tú. Si así fuera, creo que primero hubieran cambiado el vosotros por el ustedes, cuyas conjugaciones siempre son más cortas.

En fin, tuve una novia chiapaneca (que pr cierto, siempre recalcaba que es ChIapas, y no Chapas, como muchos decimos) que hablaba de vos, pero conjugando con el tú: vos eres perfecto (aquí uso un poco la licencia poética, porque en realidad nunca me dijo eso).


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> No dudo que mucho de lo que dice el del primer enlace sea cierto. Sin embargo, hay varias cosas que no me parecen correctas.
> 
> Según entiendo, dice que perdimos el voseo por "influencia" de los españoles... me imagino que así fue, de la misma manera que por su "influencia" hablamos tantos países español. O todos coludos o todos rabones, como dirían varios por acá.
> 
> Luego dice que por "flojos" cambiaron el vos por el tú. Si así fuera, creo que primero hubieran cambiado el vosotros por el ustedes, cuyas conjugaciones siempre son más cortas.
> 
> En fin, tuve una novia chiapaneca (que pr cierto, siempre recalcaba que es ChIapas, y no Chapas, como muchos decimos) que hablaba de vos, pero conjugando con el tú: vos eres perfecto (aquí uso un poco la licencia poética, porque en realidad nunca me dijo eso).



No dudo ni tantito que haya mezclas de ese tipo por ser la única zona de México donde quedan vestigios del voseo.  Si te fijas en el último enlace que puse, el del blog, allí también el escritor pone uno que otro "tú" entre los "voses".  

Una curiosidad: en el primer enlace, el del artículo, hay un comentario de un tabasqueño que casi ofendido, afirma que allá nunca ha oído el vos (pero luego, al parecer, lo confunde con el vosotros  y lo califica de presuntuoso).


----------



## mirk

Yo opino que toda esta confusión amerita una investigación de campo.  Vamos todos a ChIapas, a ver si es cierto que vosean o no.  Todo sea por la ciencia .

No tenía idea del voseo, acepto con toda mi vergüenza que nunca he visitado el sur de mi país


----------



## mirx

mirk said:


> Yo opino que toda esta confusión amerita una investigación de campo. Vamos todos a ChIapas, a ver si es cierto que vosean o no. Todo sea por la ciencia .
> 
> No tenía idea del voseo, acepto con toda mi vergüenza que nunca he visitado el sur de mi país


 
Ni yo,y ahora me recuerdas al comercial ese, de Paris, New York, Londres y...Chiapas.


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirk said:


> Yo opino que toda esta confusión amerita una investigación de campo.  Vamos todos a ChIapas, a ver si es cierto que vosean o no.  Todo sea por la ciencia .
> 
> No tenía idea del voseo, acepto con toda mi vergüenza que nunca he visitado el sur de mi país


Las personas de Tabasco y Chiapas que he conocido no vocean, aunque no dudo que pueda existir. Fuera de Argentinos sólo les he escuchado de viva voz a una Señora de Honduras, en aquel entonces me sorprendio mucho pues solamente pensaba que se usaba en La Argentina y Uruguay. Con el tiempo supe que su uso es mucho más extendido.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí también me sorprendió cuando lo escuché en Costa Rica. Después se lo escuché a la chiapaneca y ya no me extrañó tanto.


----------



## Limeño

Los Peruanos al igual que los Mexicanos hemos pensado de toda la vida que el trato de vos era exclusivo de los Argentinos, precisamente porque en nuestros Países esta formas no se usan (En México aún en un estado, aquí en el Perú ahora en ningún sitio), y otro motivo es porque en los programas de televisión a las personas que se les veía vosear eran siempre argentinas, (y uruguayas); Con decirles que me caí del catre hace unos nueve años cuando escuché un programa infantil de "Enlace - Costa Rica" llamado "Enlazados con Jesús", donde las presentadoras se voseaban y a los niños igual y mi cerebro se me cruzó de lo sorprendido que estaba, ¡porque imitan a los argentinos!, pensé que era puro alineamiento, pero al ver programas guatemaltecos noté que en centroamérica se voseaba, ¿y cómo llegaron los argentinos allí?, no podía darme una respuesta a todo eso, recién en 2000 busqué información por Internet y me aclaró todas las dudas, igual me parece raro hasta ahora, ¡No sabía que en ciertas zonas de nuestros países vecinos (Ecuador, Colombia, Bolivia y Chile), se voseaba!, es que para nosotros este uso nos es tan lejano, sé que hay literatura peruana donde en la sierra norte y sur se utilizaba el "vos eres", hoy totalmente extinta del territorio, esa forma ha quedado en ciertos focos del territorio ecuatoriano y en toda la zona andina de Bolivia. Pero igual lo siento ajeno porque cuando aquí alguien habla y conjuga así es porque siempre está imitando a un argentino, igual debe pasar en México; México siempre ha mirado el norte y el centro, el sur sólo la cultura maya, la marimba y los zapatistas, nunca le ha interesado como hablan los Chiapanecos, menos los Centroamericanos, por eso es que allí también hay tanta ignorancia como aquí del tema.
PDTA: Los Chiapanecos, al igual que los Zulianos en Venezuela mayormente vosean con su gente que también vosea en su zona, con los demás se adaptan fácilmente al tú.


----------



## JGreco

En las regiones que hablen Castellano Caribeño específicamente Cuba, Puerto Rico, la República Dominicana, y Panamá no utilizan voseo.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Limeño said:


> Con decirles que me caí del catre hace unos nueve años cuando escuché un programa infantil de "Enlace - Costa Rica" llamado "Enlazados con Jesús", donde las presentadoras se voseaban y a los niños igual y mi cerebro se me cruzó de lo sorprendido que estaba, ¡por qué imitan a los argentinos!



A mí me pasó lo mismo cuando escuché que una boliviana decía "vení, che". Yo creía que tanto _vení_ como _che_ eran palabras exclusivas de Argentina y Uruguay.


----------



## Jellby

En un libro vi una vez usar "traducimos" para el pasado... claro, que también leí una crítica del mismo libro que decía: "efectivamente, lo tradujeron ustedes con los pies" (el libro en cuestión tenía bastantes otros fallos).


----------



## concord

En Chile, no usamos la forma del 'vos' para el imperativo.

Ven (tù)
Come (tú)
Introduce....


Pero como en todos los países de habla hispana, cambiamos informalmente muchas terminaciones verbales, como por ejemplo:

¿De dónde vienes? = ¿De dónde vení(s)?

Dicen que esto nos hace sonar tiernos... una vez estaba en Argentina y una niña (chica) nos dijo: Hablen, por favor, suenan tan lindo.

!Jaja!


----------



## lightspeed79

Bueno creo que Chiapas agarro el Voceo ya que como saben antes de que se anexara con Mexico en 1824 era parte de Guatemala al igual que el resto de las naciones centroamericanas. Por supuesto con la integracion de Chiapas a Mexico tuvo que haber una mezcla entre el voseo y el tuteo.

Aqui en Guatemala todos hablamos de Vos, se oye raro que usen el tu. Y entre hombres nunca se usa el tu, se oye muy femenino (sin ofender).


----------



## perrodelmal

en vez de poner "(sin ofender)" no sería mejor que dijeras "A MÍ me parece muy femenino"?


----------



## L4ut4r0

perrodelmal said:


> en vez de poner "(sin ofender)" no sería mejor que dijeras "A MÍ me parece muy femenino"?



Parece que no es idea sólo de Lightspeed.

Aquí dice

*Guatemala*
El uso del                          pronombre _tú_ es considerado poco varonil.                          Complementariamente, hay quienes piensan que el _vos_                          no es propio de una mujer.


----------



## lightspeed79

Gracias L4 por tu comentario. Asi es aqui, si sos de Guatemala y tuteas es poco varonil. Seria bueno que nos dijieras donde conseguiste esa informacion, ya que veo que sos de Chile. Gracias.


----------



## L4ut4r0

lightspeed79 said:


> Seria bueno que nos dijieras donde conseguiste esa informacion, ya que veo que sos de Chile. Gracias.



Puse el enlace en la palabra "aquí" (espanolsinfronteras.com). Dice que es sacado de la Wikipedia, pero en realidad es de Wikilibros.

Me parece más confiable este otro enlace, que dice lo complementario.

SEXTAS JORNADAS NACIONALES SOBRE NORMATIVA DEL IDIOMA ESPAÑOL

el voseo está bien para los hombres, por ejemplo, en Guatemala, pero suena mal en labios femeninos;

​


----------



## LEGION

Vale agregar que en Chile el "vos" se usa cuando se está enojado, ya que se dice en un tono más agresivo.
Ejemplo: ¿Vos qué sabí? = ¿Vos qué sabés?
Esto lo sé por experiencia propia ya que me toca escuchar a mi esposa utilizar el voseo cuando se enoja.


----------



## lightspeed79

De mi experiencia viviendo aqui. Las mujeres tambien usan vos entre ellas. Y se usa el vos hacia ellas, o viceversa si son buenos amigos. Ahora el tu si es muy raro oirlo aqui, solo en unos programas de television nacional, me parece ridiculo ya que nadie usa el tu aqui.


----------



## L4ut4r0

lightspeed79 said:


> Ahora el tu si es muy raro oirlo aqui, solo en unos programas de television nacional



Y en todos los programas traducidos, por supuesto. 

¿Y qué hay de las mujeres? ¿Ellas usan el _usted_?


----------



## lightspeed79

Si se usa el Ud. entre mujeres y hombres. Yo le hablo a mi mama de Ud, a mi papa de Vos. No se porque hay algunas mujeres que lo tratan a uno de Ud y viceversa. Talvez cuando hay menos confianza, o cuando se trata de transmitir respeto.


----------

